# Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

A question I really don't know how to ask.

Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan.

Can someone tell me a bit about this art?  One of my FMA instructors has earned his chodan in this style.  I think it may have been the first BB that he earned.  I was just curious to find out more.  

Any suggestions?  Advice?  Vague descriptions?  Stories?  

Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 9, 2006)

It's Tang Soo Do. The original association founded by the late GM Hwang Kee (founder of what we know as TSD) changed the official name of the art it practices to Soo Bahk Do some years ago.

TSD is very, very similiar to Shotokan Karate but has a greater emphasis placed upon the waist-twist for power generation and, being Korean, has more kicking. It's a good, solid stand-up style. If he has a dan from this org., you can bet he earned it.


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> It's Tang Soo Do. The original association founded by the late GM Hwang Kee (founder of what we know as TSD) changed the official name of the art it practices to Soo Bahk Do some years ago.
> 
> TSD is very, very similiar to Shotokan Karate but has a greater emphasis placed upon the waist-twist for power generation and, being Korean, has more kicking. It's a good, solid stand-up style. If he has a dan from this org., you can bet he earned it.


 
Ahh! That is it!  My instructor traces his lineage to GM Hwang Kee in his Bio.

Thank you SO much Jonathan!

I didn't really have any doubts as to whether he earned it or not...it was the only style on his background that I just couldn't identify.


----------

